
Show HN: Read Hacker News in a Pinterest Way - valentinvieriu
https://hnews.xyz/
======
wanda
Have to increase my list now...

    
    
        React.js

[http://hackernews.azurewebsites.net](http://hackernews.azurewebsites.net)

    
    
        React.js

[http://hackernewsmobile.com](http://hackernewsmobile.com)

    
    
        Vue.js

[http://vuejs.github.io/vue-hackernews](http://vuejs.github.io/vue-hackernews)

    
    
        jQuery

[http://hackerbra.in](http://hackerbra.in)

    
    
        jQuery

[http://hckrnews.com](http://hckrnews.com)

    
    
        Vanilla

[http://ihackernews.com](http://ihackernews.com)

    
    
        Ionic

[http://codepen.io/lamogura/pen/QbGXrg](http://codepen.io/lamogura/pen/QbGXrg)

    
    
        Angular 2

[https://hswolff.github.io/hn-ng2](https://hswolff.github.io/hn-ng2)

~~~
douche
I like this one (another React version)

[http://insin.github.io/react-hn/](http://insin.github.io/react-hn/)

~~~
wanda
Oh that /is/ a good one. Thanks.

------
overcast
Take this as constructive criticism, rather than a complaint. But the
"pinterest" layout is exhausting at this point. Too many sites use it, and
it's the opposite of a good user experience in my opinion. With that said,
good for you for working on new projects!

~~~
dantillberg
I second this, while also upvoting the OP because I think this is pretty novel
and kudos to the author for putting it together.

Scrolling through pictures makes me feel like my IQ loses 20-30 points... I
just want more eye candy, rather than carefully reading the text. But I
imagine that's more a thing of taste and interaction style, and it's pretty
neat that we can change the HN UI to suit our own desires/needs.

If only the same were true for Facebook and the like!

~~~
overcast
The Pinterest layout really is for the lowest common denominator, and that's
why it works for its target audience. However it just doesn't work for
anything else at this point.

------
wingerlang
Cool I guess, but it only serves to make me re-realise how much I dislike the
grid layout.

Edit: To be clear, it is nothing against the project itself. Only in general
that it makes it hard to scan pages with layouts like this.

~~~
yaworsk
I agree - I think this is a great idea and really cool to see. However, when I
first went to the site, there was something off putting about it which I
couldn't put my finger on. Thinking about it, I think it's the amount of eye
movement required to scan the links. With HN, on a wide screen, scanning the
stories to find ones I want to read only requires a limited amount of
movement, mostly downward, whereas with the grid, I have to scan across the
entire screen and after doing so, completing one row, I've only scanned the
titles of four stories...

Nonetheless, I like the innovative idea. Thanks for sharing!

------
Kiro
This is the first alternative I feel is worth using. It actually adds
something to the experience. I already found some articles where the headline
was not that interesting but I could see was something worth reading from the
image alone. Good job!

------
pmoorcraft
Nice. I own the ycombinator.news domain and was planning to do a similar thing
but never got to it. If you want it, I'd be happy to give it.

~~~
valentinvieriu
I agree, you should build your own. It's quite fun! I've shared the code on
[https://github.com/valentinvieriu/visual-hacker-
news](https://github.com/valentinvieriu/visual-hacker-news) please feel free
to fork it. It's free. The hard part is the caching. I suggest using
[http://cloudflare.com](http://cloudflare.com) as a free solution

------
thomasdd
Cool to see how HN user comunity always shows new ways to read your favorite
News Source. I think, first I noticed was
[http://hack.ernews.info](http://hack.ernews.info)

It is time to make my own HN frontend! :) And this applies, for each of You!

Anyway my favorite frontend/design and UI is still
[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com) as it is fine to
read and navigate 500 times per day and also offers the procrastination mode
if I declare my self as addicted for compulsive HN site visiting. (Witch I
should activate long ago :).

------
paride5745
Technologically nice, but I really hate the Pinterest Way so I would never use
a website with that kind of layout.

------
buckbova
I really like this. I'm sure there's features missing like comments and some
kind of visited indicator but I like the thumbs. Helps to give context to the
headline.

I'm not getting 500 stories as the description described.

Is there a reason you're using the yeoman favicon? Did the generator put it
there?

Should mention you're using koajs, [http://koajs.com/](http://koajs.com/), I'm
sure folks who haven't used would like to check out your code.

~~~
valentinvieriu
Thank you for the feedback. It was a weekend project, and yes I'm using a
yeoman generator for the angular project. I'm using KOA just as a thin web
server and also as a proxy to cache the images.

------
tenkabuto
I am glad to see that the grid of images is actually equally aligned, rather
than being presented as a jumbled, unequally-aligned mess like Pinterest's
grid is.

------
Negative1
For certain stories, much nicer to browse this way! For other's, it just
doesn't make sense (a single page with heading and code... hmm).

Either way, great job!

------
pvdebbe
Cool. The only thing not yet emulated is the screen blackout forcing you to
login or register, but otherwise it's decent.

~~~
svckr
Exactly what I was about to say, but less cynical than I would have put it.
Thank you for sparing us all from my snarky remarks.

OP: Don't degrade your accomplishment by comparing it to Pinterest. The super
smooth scrolling makes this feel way better than Pinterest!

------
freddref
Could do with a link to comments.

~~~
GBond
I'd also like to see comment links. Very cool project and something I would
use!

------
random_rr
FIREBASE WARNING: Specified Firebase has reached its Peak Connections limit.
If you are the Firebase owner, consider upgrading. ([https://visual-hacker-
news.firebaseio.com](https://visual-hacker-news.firebaseio.com))

~~~
valentinvieriu
That's funny. The firebase database I'm using it's the public Hacker News API.
Should not have this limitation

------
kelvin0
I like the idea and trying new things. However, here are a few subjective
points (I am not a designer!):

* Somehow pinterest pictures paint a richer front page, and that works for them. The frontpages from HN do not give the same pleasing aesthetic.

* What I like about the current front page is that nothing distracts me from the content (headlines). Loads quickly with minimal clutter.

------
nmalaguti
The only improvement I'd like to see is a way to know when I've already
visited the link, i.e. purple/light gray links.

~~~
valentinvieriu
I've put it on my list. Glad to see the amazing feedback. I'll make sure I
will add more features in the near future.

------
scoot
You made it onto your own front page. Very meta!

------
w8rbt
Neat project. I would not mind that view occasionally (perhaps as an option)
but not all the time. Thanks for the link.

------
stangeek
@wanda do you know about HN Cards on iOS? (shameless plug, but it's free
so...)

~~~
sehr
Try replying to them, @'s have no power here

------
paulcole
I think this is really cool! Great job!

------
Tinyyy
Kinda cool, but pretty bad on mobile.

------
inder_gt
Very nice

------
dragansah
Love it!

